# NXT moves to USA Network on Sept. 18. Wednesday nights live from Full Sail University.



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Before anyone screams about Dave Meltzer or whatever, he also released this news earlier today.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

pretty telling what Vince thinks your company is worth if he's putting his development league up against you instead of a main show :kobelol


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

With WWE being able to make more money on another televised show, they should be able to afford cutting Raw back to 2 hours. But I doubt they will.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hold my beer.











Hahahahahahahhaahhahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I pray that none of this is true. If there is anything that Meltzer is wrong and inaccurate about please let it be this.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



V-Trigger said:


> *Meltzer reported that the Vince and Dunn are going to run the show.*


Well, that sucks :deandre


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



NotGuilty said:


> pretty telling what Vince thinks your company is worth if he's putting his development league up against you instead of a main show :kobelol


Yeah, Vince isn't shock at all. That's why he's moving one of the network draws to national TV, raising everyone's salaries and locking people to 5 year deals.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

vince and Dunn running the show just perfectly makes sense, no way they wouldn't be in charge if it' on the USA Network. 
and just like that my interest for nxt vanished


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



DammitC said:


> Well, that sucks :deandre



I guess those rumors of Triple H losing political power during the last few months might have legs. Now he'd be running nothing. 

Is THE GAME losing his game behind the scenes?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

What's the betting Roman and Seth appear on the first episode?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Interesting I thought we heard that it would air on FOX no? I'm fine with it going live but unsure about the two hour thing.

About Vince running not sure anyone is shocked if it would be on TV of course he was going to get involved. and it's not like NXT has been great lately outside of Takeover. 

Shayna might finally drop the title now. so that's a plus in my book.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

"Meltzer reported that the Vince and Dunn are going to run the show." Legit laughed hysterically for a few minutes reading this in real life, fucking RIP NXT :lmao :lmao :lmao.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, Vince isn't shock at all. That's why he's moving one of the network draws to national TV, raising everyone's salaries and locking people to 5 year deals.


those were just modern business decisions nothing more


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



NotGuilty said:


> those were just modern business decisions nothing more


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So now instead of FS1 it's the USA Network which will be a higher rating than FS1 but here's the deal the WWE will be losing some subscribers that are loyal to NXT and don't really care about other stuff either way 2 hours I think is too much but that's just me


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

1 hour live would be too expensive to run. In the very least they'd have to tape every second week because to televise a live one hour show - fans will expect three hours of output still, so you'd be taping something else or just having a ton of dark matches. 

Moving to 2 hours live and Vince and Dunn involved means main roster storylines involved meaning main roster only fans will have to watch two more hours of programming a week now. If you have seven hours a week to give to wwe more power to you. 

NXT cost for production will go up exponentially if they leave Full Sail and air live every Wednesday. That's why Dunn and Vince would get involved. Also USA probably demands that as well - having the Raw power players calling the shots rather than the minor leaguers running it now. 

Vince also has the XFL to worry about come next Spring.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Hunter be like this with Vince......


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I wonder what it would mean, if anything, for USA vs. Fox in terms who gets NXT.

Anyways, I've heard so many rumors as of late I'm not really going to jump to any conclusions. Even the part of "Vince and Dunn" running the shows. Vince half the time doesn't seem like he's live at Raw or SD so I can't see him being in NXT. And I don't see Vince just throwing HHH to the side.

Things will change no matter what network it goes to, that's for sure.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

The final nail in the coffin for NXT. :buried


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Chan Hung said:


> *So now instead of FS1 it's the USA Network which will be a higher rating than FS1* but here's the deal the WWE will be losing some subscribers that are loyal to NXT and don't really care about other stuff either way 2 hours I think is too much but that's just me


I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

RIP Io's push.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Lol HHH got hoisted by his own petard. He wanted NXT to be a co-equal brand with Raw and SDL, he wanted it to be on a major network, I guess he never considered if it was really it's own brand that Vince would want to sink his fangs in it. Whomp whomp.

NXT was already dying, you only need to watch the Fakeout tournament for proof, this just sped up the process. But out of the ashes you get to build anew, I look forward to NXT2 which will have to be built with actual PC talent since VD have the Indy star roster now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Thinking more now, NXT just falls into #WWELogic's company statement................








Now maybe NXT is able to change and grow for the better (*NOT HOLDING MY BREATH*), maybe a little peice of it survives and shines. But honestly, the feel of NXT was sort of predicated as the NETWORK and now on cable it's not the same it started out with, chances are the developmental prospects are less featured and here comes the "mid card" guys & gals for the chnace to shine, #Sad #CuttingNetwork


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

RIP to the careers of:

Johnny Gargano
Tommaso Ciampa
The Undisputed Era
Kushida
Killian Dain... again
Breezango... again
Danny Burch

All the women except Candice LeRae and Taynara Conti


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Candice be getting all her wins back on Io and then some

Triple H should leave and go to AEW!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Yeah this is 100% a nail to the coffin that is NXT if Vince and Dunn really are running it. Look at how lovely a show Monday Night Raw has been recently. 

Guess I can soon say goodbye to one of the last WWE shows I mostly enjoy on a consistent basis.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Dibil13 said:


> RIP Io's push.


Vince apparently like her a lot.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

RIP NxT.. well it will be less wrestling to watch weekly I guess


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Makes you once again wonder what will come of WWE when Vince dies. He's basically seen personally as wwe. I think Steph's end game is politics. To do what her Mother couldn't buy. 

USA gets NXT, that means it's Raw connected brand right? So only Raw main roster acts could show up there. Raw is already three hours. 

I think Vince is going to have a harder time with a hard roster split than he might realize. Both networks will demand the better talent and storylines.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



rbl85 said:


> Vince apparently like her a lot.


You really don't believe that rumor, do you? 

Besides, he liked Asuka too and that was coming from the mouth of HHH.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Vince apparently like her a lot.


Reportedly he also likes Andrade a lot. Do with that what you will...



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Makes you once again wonder what will come of WWE when Vince dies. He's basically seen personally as wwe. I think Steph's end game is politics. To do what her Mother couldn't buy.
> 
> USA gets NXT, that means it's Raw connected brand right? So only Raw main roster acts could show up there. Raw is already three hours.
> 
> I think Vince is going to have a harder time with a hard roster split than he might realize. Both networks will demand the better talent and storylines.


I think the rumors about Fox wanting a hard brand split were horseshit, it's already been confirmed that some Raw talents have filmed promotional videos for SDL, it's also been rumored that Fox wants the entire roster for the SDL debut.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



rbl85 said:


> Vince apparently like her a lot.


Reported by Brad Shepard. So no.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Reportedly he also likes Andrade a lot. Do with that what you will...


I feel like you could find a story/quote/rumor for nearly everyone on the roster where Vince apparently "likes" them. As Moxley said, he has that voodoo talk he does that makes it seem like he really likes everyone. It's SO YOU. And SUCH GOOD SHIT and so forth


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

if you doubt about vince running it, 1) vince sees himself as a workhorse and he will be able to manage it 
2) vince and Dunn were always going to get involved the moment it went to tv, but now they will be in charge literally ( which makes sense). 
and 3) vin came aew competition and was absolutely obsessed with them on his last conference call, in other words? he is going to try to end aew by himself. 
good luck to nxt, they will need a lot of it


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



rbl85 said:


> Vince apparently like her a lot.


This according only to Mr B.S. himself, Brad Shepard, so we know it's not true.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I love this. They're gonna ruin the only thing in this company that's received well. :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



V-Trigger said:


> *Meltzer reported that the Vince and Dunn are going to run the show.*
> 
> RIP NXT.


It's already dead anyway. It can't be worse than it is now. It's just as bad as the main roster.

Unfortunately, Dream and Io will get fucked. That's a sad loss, but the brand as a whole is the worst it's ever been.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Jedah said:


> It's already dead anyway. It can't be worse than it is now. It's just as bad as the main roster.
> 
> Unfortunately, Dream and Io will get fucked. That's a sad loss, but the brand as a whole is the worst it's ever been.


Losing Dream isn't just a sad loss for NXT, it's a devastating blow to the entire industry.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

This is not going to help with network subs.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Well Dream was in Rollins-esque suck-up mode a while back so maybe that will help with Vince. It's doing wonders for Rollins after all


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I should mention with the Vince and Kevin stuff, that PWInsider never mentioned that in their report, and when the FS1 rumors were going around, they outright said that Vince and Kevin wouldn't have a hand in it, contradicting Dave's report at the time. So its a wait and see for me.

It was brought up elsewhere, but they can't really risk making too many boneheaded decisions in regards to NXT either. Because a pissed off NXT fan is significantly more likely to just change the channel over to AEW, which will be airing at the same time. Where RAW and SD can get away with pissing people off because there are no real alternatives on that night.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Losing Dream isn't just a sad loss for NXT, it's a devastating blow to the entire industry.


Yep. Really has the potential to be the next megastar. He's the guy with the all the talent and has the character for the times.

But geezer and pet beaver won't "get him."

SO DREAM, IN THIS SEGMENT YOU'RE GONNA BE A MALE STRIPPER IT'S SUCH GOOD SHIT! :vince3



llj said:


> Well Dream was in Rollins-esque suck-up mode a while back so maybe that will help with Vince. It's doing wonders for Rollins after all


It will only take him so far. The much bigger danger is that he's going to lose everything he is because he'll have to work with all these ridiculous scripts and get overexposed to the four corners of the world. Even if he isn't buried booking wise, he'll lose what makes him special and thus his potential to define the industry.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



llj said:


> Well Dream was in Rollins-esque suck-up mode a while back so maybe that will help with Vince. It's doing wonders for Rollins after all


"Time to play the game"


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Reil said:


> I should mention with the Vince and Kevin stuff, that PWInsider never mentioned that in their report, and when the FS1 rumors were going around, they outright said that Vince and Kevin wouldn't have a hand in it, contradicting Dave's report at the time. So its a wait and see for me.
> 
> It was brought up elsewhere, but they can't really risk making too many boneheaded decisions in regards to NXT either. Because a pissed off NXT fan is significantly more likely to just change the channel over to AEW, which will be airing at the same time. Where RAW and SD can get away with pissing people off because there are no real alternatives on that night.


Yes but you're thinking from a fan's perspective, as if Vince and co KNOW that THEY are the problem. Somehow I don't think they do. In fact, going up against direct competition I could absolutely believe Vince would want to get involved and show the world how his GOOD SHIT personal touch is better than AEW's.

Having said that, yes we are jumping the gun here on this rumor, I agree. But the idea of it is also believable.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

NXT has been awful for 3 plus years, this is the LAST chance to turn it around and actually put on a show worth watching. I wish them good luck, truly. 

Now let us pray that VKM realises Grapples is the dirt worst, and he should be jobbed out to Dain or Matha, or even that big dude Stoke is managing.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Triple H spent years making NXT the best going thing in the WWE, and now Vince is ready to take it over!

I wonder how he feels, if this rumor holds any weight.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



NotGuilty said:


> those were just modern business decisions nothing more


No, it's not the current trend in business is the hire as few people as possible and atomize the tasks so that people are as disposable as possible.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Two fairly mediocre brands are going to be competing for a dwindling and near non existent market share. Will be fun to observe.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Naa, the weekly NXT start look downhill, some fans call Triple H is savior for WWE but to think he can't focus with certain talent like 4HW in women's division, K O, Sami Zayn, Balor, Neville and Joe at male division in past.

Who is the original talent now beside Velveteen Dream? NXT at least can produce 5-6 talents and can work at main roster in future.

Also, USNetwork is more available than FS1, so it's make sense if NXT want go aboard to TV but as for Dunn, jezz, I hope Vince doesn't give him full control

Remember this


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



llj said:


> I guess those rumors of Triple H losing political power during the last few months might have legs. Now he'd be running nothing.
> 
> Is THE GAME losing his game behind the scenes?


:shane


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Few things if this is true:

- USA must be paying a big bucket of cash for NXT. Because...NXT is a huge reason to get the WWE Network...but I wonder if subscribers will continue because having the network just for the PPVs is worth it. You'd think WWE outweighed the positives and negatives. They must see there's possible dollar signs.

- I wonder if the rumours are true that NXT is solely HHH's product. I'm sure he's the main guy and a huge influence there but I would think Vince/Dunn have their paws some how in the product as well and I'm sure HHH all continue to have a big part if NXT goes to USA.

I don't want NXT to go on television, I feel like it'll lose its charm.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Let's compare twitter followers of AEW and NXT top talent

NXT

Adam Cole - 279.2k followers 

Johnny Gargano - 258.5k followers

Tommasso Ciampa - 145.7k followers

Velveteen Dream - 103.1k followers

Matt Riddle - 156k followers 


AEW

Kenny Omega - 399.7k followers

Chris Jericho 3.5 million followers

Cody Rhodes - 909.1k followers

Jon Moxley - 716.4 followers

Young Bucks - 352.2k followers 

Vince is in for a rude awakening if he thinks nxt is going to do jack shit to AEW and I didn't even include Dustin Rhodes and PAC who are both over 600k followers


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Updated from WON



> As noted earlier, via PWInsider, there has been a pitch over the last 48 hours to have the WWE NXT series moved to Wednesday nights on the USA Network. The show would air from 8pm - 10pm ET, putting it head-to-head with AEW's new weekly TNT series. The report stated that NXT would begin airing on USA the same night as AEW premieres on TNT - Wednesday, October 2. It was also noted that the idea is that the series would graduate to a weekly, live two-hour show from Full Sail Live on the campus of Full Sail University in Winter Park, FL.
> 
> In an update, word now is that NXT could premiere on the USA Network before October 2. Dave Meltzer noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that Vince McMahon is looking to "get the jump," which means NXT would premiere before AEW on TNT.
> 
> ...


The key was, USN have more homes than FS1, but the biggest blunder that might be happen is WWE will lose the Network subscription or if it fail, this show would end like ECWWE, seems ironic because ECWWE was defunct about 10 years ago and replaced by NXT (gameshow format).


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Let's compare twitter followers of AEW and NXT top talent
> 
> NXT
> 
> ...


Twitter is a poor barometer to gauge actual business results.

Nonetheless, I agree that AEW is going to ultimately beat NXT, maybe NXT does well from the get go if they spam huge matches with main roster talent(even that I question because main roster guys are so overexposed), but at the end, AEW will win especially if Vince is involved.

I do wonder if the show is going to become a full touring brand, because I don't think many people are going to go out of there way on a Wednesday night to watch an NXT show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

If this is true then RIP NXT. It honestly was already getting kinda shitty and I don't watch it as much as I used to but it was one of the better things WWE has to offer and now they're about to kill that too.

Guess 205 Live is the only decent show they got now.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Twitter is a poor barometer to gauge actual business results.
> 
> Nonetheless, I agree that AEW is going to ultimately beat NXT, maybe NXT does well from the get go if they spam huge matches with main roster talent(even that I question because main roster guys are so overexposed), but at the end, AEW will win especially if Vince is involved.
> 
> I do wonder if the show is going to become a full touring brand, because I don't think many people are going to go out of there way on a Wednesday night to watch an NXT show.


Using Twitter as a exact science is not a exact science by any stretch but it is something when AEW's 7th largest act (Young Bucks) have 73 thousand more followers than NXT's top act Twitter wise Adam Cole.

I honestly feel this is going to backfire on WWE even if they use main roster talent all NXT will be is the C show.. don't want it to happen because I like nxt but a year and half from now I can see Vince kill of NXT and Smackdown moves from Friday to Wednesday on Fox

Every report I heard is that nxt will be live from Full Sail


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Let's compare twitter followers of AEW and NXT top talent
> 
> NXT
> 
> ...


3 of those guys got their followers as main stream WWE guys who were promoted on the very USA NEtwork for years. 

Now what would be logical is for the m to use NXT to replace SD Live time wise for USA. Then push 205 Live to FS1 and push it more like the cruiserweight classic and show it tape delayed since they will already be shooting SD anyway for fox


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I hope Vince brings WALTER over to kill the Grapples :yoda


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Krokro said:


> Triple H spent years making NXT the best going thing in the WWE, and now Vince is ready to take it over!
> 
> I wonder how he feels, if this rumor holds any weight.


Triple H only stood around like an idiot for photo ops mostly, Kevin Ward and Dusty Rhodes are the ones who made NXT a thing as far booking, creative decisions, and overall quality of its presentation are concerned.You'd think it was a huge mystery as to why NXT, outside of Takeover started to go to shit when Ward left for SD and Dusty died, but no.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Well, NXT was fun while it lasted.

Now, it is just going to become Yellow Raw.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

i LOVE the new narrative that NXT hasn't been a shitshow for 3 years :lmao 

You should all be happy about this, this is their last chance to actually be good again. 

If Gargano is the man you think he is, he should lead the WAR with no problems mega


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Donnie said:


> i LOVE the new narrative that NXT hasn't been a shitshow for 3 years :lmao
> 
> You should all be happy about this, this is their last chance to actually be good again.
> 
> If Gargano is the man you think he is, he should lead the WAR with no problems mega


How is there any chance of a good product with Vince involved?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> How is there any chance of a good product with Vince involved?


Well, I figure between the 5hrs he already does, and the XFL coming back, he wouldn't be as hands on as he normally is. But given the fact he doesn't sleep, and he's a insane control freak, I now realise I was wrong. 

So, I'm going to shut up and sit back, and enjoy the death of NXT.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Donnie said:


> i LOVE the new narrative that NXT hasn't been a shitshow for 3 years :lmao
> 
> You should all be happy about this, this is their last chance to actually be good again.
> 
> If Gargano is the man you think he is, he should lead the WAR with no problems mega


NXT hasn't been really good since mid 2016. It taken me 3 years to realized on how bad it really gotten. Surely, we got good wrestlers and classic matches. But in 2018-2019 has been at it's max worst. The in ring mind has went down a lot and the lack of selling really shows in the main events. 

Their biggest problem is that hardly anyone has a character something the main roster has with a selective few. 

Paige, Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Bayley, The Shield, and few others were lucky Dustin was still alive when NXT was at it's best. 

NXT really hasn't been that exciting in years. 

American Dream > Triple H as head booker and creative staff.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

This isn't about competition. This is solely about chipping away at enough of AEW's audience so that they never approach raw or smackdown's ratings. Imagine vince's indignity if AEW does actually beat one of his two main shows. If I want to see nxt, I'll download it. I'll be completely in AEW's corner. Hopefully the hardcore fans will follow suit and remember that nxt is the demon seed of vince and part of the problem that is wwe.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Vic said:


> Triple H only stood around like an idiot for photo ops mostly, Kevin Ward and Dusty Rhodes are the ones who made NXT a thing as far booking, creative decisions, and overall quality of its presentation are concerned.You'd think it was a huge mystery as to why NXT, outside of Takeover started to go to shit when Ward left for SD and Dusty died, but no.


Kinda agree with this. NXT in past(start from 2013) was kinda like bunch of noob wrestlers or performer who consumed with hunger to make their own name because they came from unknown place only recognize by certain people but now it's look more similar, only have outstanding match at Takeover but Triple H fail to cover one big major thing, character development. Most of this current NXT guys especially come from Indies were never perform at national TV or worldwide scale audiences. Main roster need quick connection between the performer with live audiences in arena and home, this is why Street Profit might be survive since they're not perform yet but at least they get more time to do cable appearance, same things with Aleister, they try to reduce his in ring performance so it won't exposed him.

This is what that missing from NXT now,they even remove some of this clip from YouTube.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

"Meltzer reported that the Vince and Dunn are going to run the show."

:no

If true the bigger story his HHH is fully :buried


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ucok said:


> Updated from WON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it goes off the network me and my mate save £5 a month. Nxt is the only reason we still use the network


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

Genuinely terrible news. I watch NXT religiously because it's different. If it's really Dumb and Vince running the show I'm going to move to AEW.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Welcome back, WWECW!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

AEW will sweep these aside. Vince probably gonna put the belt on Dominik Dijakovic & bury the fuck outta The Dream :lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Donnie said:


> I hope Vince brings WALTER over to kill the Grapples :yoda


Just saw your post. WALTER would be dancing within months if that happens lmfao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

That´s a bit like counterprogramming The Avengers with The Green Lantern. :crying:


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

WWE must have calculated that NXT can compete with AEW but cannot do so on the Network. With the Fox deal and now this, tv is clearly where it's at and the Network is on the sideline for now.

By making the competition between NXT and AEW obvious, WWE have just handed AEW a bite-size target to beat. AEW does not have the PG restrictions that NXT has and they have talent that is at least competitive with NXT's for profile. AEW should not go the full deathmatch but if they play it right, NXT will look kinda goofy to exactly the demographic that it was designed to attract.

If AEW does win this, it will help the credibility of AEW a lot. WWE has a some other cards. It can bring in big stars from RAW/SD or use Evolve as an edgier brand


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

There are pros and cons of NXT potentially heading for the USA Network. We'll see which way the pendulum swings. 

Either way, this fall heading into the new year will be one of the craziest and intense periods professional wrestling has ever experienced in years.

Buckle up.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

If the rumours of Vince & Dunn have any meat in them, I wonder what's caused the loss of political power in the Levesque camp. And if any, is anyone going to stick the final knife in and make those details public? Some may point towards that NXT was struggling to grow under him anyway. But executives don't really tend to lose favour and pull unless they've made catastrophic errors that not even nepotism can ignore. And NXT's disappointing growth & direction since Dusty is something that nepotism can ignore (can just blame subordinates). And nonetheless, he's going to fall upwards anyway so there's probably not much point discussing it.

If the Vince & Dunn rumours are true, fucking get in. Brilliant. Regardless of backstage moves, Triple H had to be the face of NXT going 2 hours to rube fools who believe he's got a midas touch. He had to be the one putting the angles over on social medias and he had to be the one where success & failure of angles ended. Saying "Vince & Dunn" to anyone who was remotely interested in watching NXT over AEW is going to kill their enthusiasm in seconds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

WWE: fans are rejecting our version of wrestling and we’re tanking in ratings and attendance for our live shows

Also WWE: More wrestling! More live shows!

NXT was the one jewel in their crown - but seems like they are going to give that a little gut punch too


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I hope it doesn't move to 2 hours. The reason I used to watch NxT was because it wasnt as long as Raw or Smackdown. 1 hour seemed a comfortable medium. Increasing it to 2 hours increases my chance at giving the show a miss. I already stopped watching Raw and Smackdown, at this rate I'll only be watching WWE for the PPV


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw and Smackdown are two established brands (*not talking brand extension). So for them to do nxt vs. Aew.....I'd rather that be the case if they are going to do head to head. It's kind of bitter sweet. 20 years later...were in a new wrestling war and its between turner and usa.

If Vince and Dunn are involved and HHH loses his power over the direction of the show....I'm sorry....but AEW will be just fine!!!

I'll watch both, DVR both, support both.....but I'll be more interested in AEW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



AverageJoe9 said:


> Using Twitter as a exact science is not a exact science by any stretch but it is something when AEW's 7th largest act (Young Bucks) have 73 thousand more followers than NXT's top act Twitter wise Adam Cole.
> 
> I honestly feel this is going to backfire on WWE even if they use main roster talent all NXT will be is the C show.. don't want it to happen because I like nxt but a year and half from now I can see Vince kill of NXT and Smackdown moves from Friday to Wednesday on Fox
> 
> Every report I heard is that nxt will be live from Full Sail


Yeah, but they are absolutely sending main roster guys to NXT. I fully expect the full show to be stacked, shit like Rollins/Gargano, UE/CLUB.

Even with all of that, I'm skeptical it pulls a big rating because outside of the hard cores, those are not dream matches. Hell, they aren't even dream matches to me anymore because guys like Rollins are so overexposed. They could bring main roster storylines to NXT entirely, but then you are overexposing the product EVEN more, which is going to stifle fox ratings as well which has to be the priority.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



> Meltzer reported that the Vince and Dunn are going to run the show.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Why does Kevin Dunn like doing this crap? And for what? What will happen to Triple H the moment he loses power?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The one episode of nxt that aired on usa barely got any advertising and it was a random taped show that aired simultaneously on wwe network and drew 841,000 viewers live.

How many do people expect AEW to average. Meltzer says TNT expect 300-400,000 on average but that seems far too low an expectation


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

NXT is going to get it's ass kicked. This will backfire on WWE.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is going to get it's ass kicked. This will backfire on WWE.


Considering that it looks like two networks are bidding on it that should result in the highest bidder winning thus more money. Money alone will be worth it. They ain't making anything airing it on network but still having to pay costs to tape.

Nxt was eventually going live anyway. If raw and SD are worth that much to tv executives surely nxt was worth airing live too. There was lots of talk of nxt going to fox more than a year ago, long before AEW even existed
https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...xt-fox-sports-1-discussion-new-tv-deal-report


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001947786219327488


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

RIP NXT.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

DEBUT WALTER


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



HankG said:


> What will happen to Triple H the moment he loses power?



Go on twitter and start liking and later unliking tweets that were saying he'd be a better alternative to Vince's shenanigans.

Oh wait...that already happened, didn't it? :hmmm


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

If Vince puts one finger on it, it'd be like Zurg corrupting the Unimind in the Buzz Lightyear movie. Yes, I'm a 90s nerd.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



AlexaBliss4Life said:


> If Vince puts one finger on it, it'd be like Zurg corrupting the Unimind in the Buzz Lightyear movie. Yes, I'm a 90s nerd.


I was thinking more like this


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



virus21 said:


> I was thinking more like this


Oh my good lord, that is creepy...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Will still probably beat AEW in the ratings.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Well shit.

It was good run while it lasted...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I have a feeling this will be like ECW(WWE) on Syfy.


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



llj said:


> Go on twitter and start liking and later unliking tweets that were saying he'd be a better alternative to Vince's shenanigans.
> 
> Oh wait...that already happened, didn't it? :hmmm


No need. I'll wait until an angry Triple H squashes and buries the roster he created in the ring to spite Vince and his retard boyfriend producing the show.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NXT is going to get it's ass kicked. This will backfire on WWE.


They have the fact nxt is going to be paid to be on tv while aew pays tnt to be on tv. They have the fact that they can crush them from day 1 if they do a Takeover for the first time ever on AEWs debut night. 

And lastly aew came on their night, not the other way around as nxt has been a wed show since it was just added weekly to Hulu before the network. They could have went to Tuesday, not Thursday because of nba coverage but chose to poke nxt. Vince just chose to poke back. 

Really they should sell nxt to USA to replace SD at the rate Raw used to get. Then sell 205 live rebranded and relaunched to FS1 for more coverage to fill in for ufc


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Two hours for NXT would really give more wrestlers a chance to shine more regularly to be fair. Though Vince running it and going live constantly will become an issue. RIP decent NXT. Welcome back to WWECW lol.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



wwetna1 said:


> They have the fact nxt is going to be paid to be on tv while aew pays tnt to be on tv. They have the fact that they can crush them from day 1 if they do a Takeover for the first time ever on AEWs debut night.


AEW isn't paying shit. TNT is covering the production cost.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



HankG said:


> What will happen to Triple H the moment he loses power?


Fired!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



wwetna1 said:


> They have the fact nxt is going to be paid to be on tv while aew pays tnt to be on tv.



XD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I for one wont watch NXT over AEW.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

NXT has already gone downhill this will just put it in the toilet with Old Man Vince and Bucky Beaver at the helm.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

RIP NXT

:heston


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/08/18/vince-mcmahon-is-set-to-change-a-lot-about-nxt/

*Meltzer speculates Vince will take over. Lets be honest with ourselves: NXT hasn't been HOT in years. To me, it screams safe and complacent. Most hardcore fans have what we want, which makes it uninteresting to watch. There's no real chase or underdog story. 
It feels like "Hey, we know you like these guys, so here's a title for them!" I didn't feel a struggle or a storyline, and this is coming from someone who loves Velveteen Dream and the Street Profits. 

There are no impactful storylines anymore. The closest thing I've felt to a struggle is Bianca Bel-Air vs Shayna. It reminded me of Sasha and Charlotte's first encounter at NXT R-Evolution. Obviously not in terms of wrestling quality, but the hot rising star felt like she was definitely going to win, then came up short. I haven't felt that with the men since Sami Zayn was here.*


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

My god, NXT is fucked.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

If AEW books real pro wrestling with serious characters, they'll win. If they book a being the elite/ROH hybrid with goofy characters, they're gonna get their ass kicked


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I'm worried about what it will mean for performers like Io. She's just finally being used well, but if Vince has more control, given how he's used Asuka & Kairi on the MR, then I fear Io will be undercut badly.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Time to change my name.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

The show that made me love wrestling again is going away. Such a shame


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



chargebeam said:


> The show that made me love wrestling again is going away. Such a shame


Same for me, except I've felt like this since 2016 when NXT first started going to shit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

No way does it go to USA Network and not have Vince and Dunn all over it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Vince has a VERY long and established track record of being control freak and wanting to micro-manage everything. So in this case, I don't think that people are completely unreasonable to worry that the same might happen to NXT.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Why can I see this becoming the new version of wwe's ecw brand


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Source: Wade Keller

Vince McMahon wants to start over with NXT and re-introduce the roster to the viewers on the USA network. He also has plans for main roster talent to show up to assist ratings and give rub to the NXT talent. He already has set up a meeting for Monday to let some main roster stars in on the forecast.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Same for me, except I've felt like this since 2016 when NXT first started going to shit.


I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Well say hello to Alexa Bliss showing up on NXT and beating Io with that horrible botchy punch she does as a finisher sometimes.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



KrysRaw1 said:


> Source: Wade Keller
> 
> Vince McMahon wants to start over with NXT and re-introduce the roster to the viewers on the USA network. He also has plans for main roster talent to show up to assist ratings and give rub to the NXT talent. He already has set up a meeting for Monday to let some main roster stars in on the forecast.


Can you provide a link to the article for this? I can't find it on PWTorch's website.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/08/18/vince-mcmahon-is-set-to-change-a-lot-about-nxt/
> 
> *Meltzer speculates Vince will take over. Lets be honest with ourselves: NXT hasn't been HOT in years. To me, it screams safe and complacent. Most hardcore fans have what we want, which makes it uninteresting to watch. There's no real chase or underdog story.
> It feels like "Hey, we know you like these guys, so here's a title for them!" I didn't feel a struggle or a storyline, and this is coming from someone who loves Velveteen Dream and the Street Profits.
> ...


 May I ask what you use to make the borders for your avatars?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

NXT has been shit since Dusty died.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Dizzie said:


> Why can I see this becoming the new version of wwe's ecw brand


that actually was a good show for most of its run though it just should of had a different name


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

You know Vince is going to put his hands all over this product. I've been down on NXT the last couple months (still good, but it use to be great), and them going to USA is not something that overly excites me.

NXT being only one hour is a huge reason I watch it as much as I do.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



mike10dude said:


> that actually was a good show for most of its run though it just should of had a different name


Yepp

CM Punk v Morrison and Shelton v Christian were classics. Thing is it was much after Vince stopped giving a shit about WWEcW. 

I think NXT could end up worse because its a development brand so they don't get big superstars in the draft. They will have less priority than wwecw. NXT will get robbed of its biggest stars and left with no even trade. WWE will discarded all their damaged jobbers to nxt to fix. 


NXT hasn't had momentum because their biggest stars gets called up at their peaks usually and the show has no choice but to start from scratch again and again and again. Been happening since 2016.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I rarely watch NXT except for Takeovers. I’m really shocked that USA wants it. To me the fact that they do says more to me about how desperate they are for programming and wrestling than anything about WWE.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Ace said:


> May I ask what you use to make the borders for your avatars?


Normal border + gradient.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

AEW out here changing the landscape of WWE's entire programming (for better or worse) without even airing a single TV show yet :lenny


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The XL 2 said:


> NXT has been shit since Dusty died.


So there has been nothing good since May 2015?

It's interesting I looked back and averaged the scores (out of 10) each weekly episode got on Cagematch which is fan voting. Obviously not including Takeovers

2013 = 4.54. 
Best episode that year according to fan votes 25th December, 8.14

2014 = 4.26
Best episode of that year, 13th November, 8.00

2015 = 5.35
Best episodes that year, 25th March and 8th April both scoring 7.60

2016 = 5.19
Best episode that year, 13th July, 9.03

2017 = 5.53
Best episode that year, 20th December, 8.54

2018 = 5.29
Best episode that year, 25th July, 7.73

2019 thus far = 5.62
Best episode so far this year, 6th March, 8.54

So yeah just based on fan voting the actual quality of weekly tv hasn't gotten that much worse. 

For me weekly tv has always been hit or miss. Taping 4 weeks of tv in one place has it's issues obviously and nxt are having to constantly introduce new talent to audience because their top guys and girls keep getting called up to main roster.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Yeah, I was watching WhatCulture and they are reporting that Vince will likely have a hand in it. fpalm FML


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Well I can officially cancel my network subscription. Pretty much no reason to hold on without NXT


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

And Vince will be getting involved, RIP NXT :mj2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

HankG said:


> What will happen to Triple H the moment he loses power?


He’s gonna quit and jump to AEW!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Vince: I'm going to kill it. I'm going to kill my creation!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Same for me, except I've felt like this since 2016 when NXT first started going to shit.


*Right. NXT being on the Network and under Triple H's full control doesn't make it safe from being trash. It's just an imaginary security blanket fans have used to delude themselves into thinking it's a superior product because their favorite wrestler is being pushed.*



Ace said:


> May I ask what you use to make the borders for your avatars?


*CJ makes them.*


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Well I can officially cancel my network subscription. Pretty much no reason to hold on without NXT


I keep hearing this over and over and it doesn't add up to me. You just don't watch the pay per views? 

I am all about AEW but I still have my Network subscription because I always watch the Rumble & Mania. That alone is worth the $120/annually. Throw on top of that the old WCW footage (started at the beginning when it was still JCP and am currently at the GAB 1989, show by show) and it is worth that price easily.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I watched NXT and found it special in 2014/2015 but that's because I genuinely felt I was seeing the next crop of mega stars. 

I was captivated by a portion of the talent, but when they got to the main roster, you saw your favorites being SHIT on the main roster. I can't even get invested into any of the guys, I don't care how good the wrestling is. Adam Cole is going to be worthless, Gargano will be worthless etc. etc.

Even if they win titles or whatever the fuck, the writing will be ungodly terrible, and they will be marginalized within 6 months. Hell, Ricochet and Aleister Black lost all of their luster in like 2 months after being thrown together in the lamest tag team of all time.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Something else for Vince to kill......


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

More wwe wrestling, more titles, more of the same and the same

Which title is even the most important right now? Which tag title? (If any)

Its a mess


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



TKO Wrestling said:


> I keep hearing this over and over and it doesn't add up to me. You just don't watch the pay per views?
> 
> I am all about AEW but I still have my Network subscription *because I always watch the Rumble & Mania.* That alone is worth the $120/annually. Throw on top of that the old WCW footage (started at the beginning when it was still JCP and am currently at the GAB 1989, show by show) and it is worth that price easily.


Do you know that you can watch that for free ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



TKO Wrestling said:


> I keep hearing this over and over and it doesn't add up to me. You just don't watch the pay per views?


LOL what do you mean it "doesn't add up". You have numerous consumers telling you firsthand what the value of the product is to them but it doesn't add up because it's not in line with your singular perspective? 

I watch the PPVs because they're there. And they're there because I pay for NXT. The PPVs are a decent thing to put on in the background once a month, nothing special. I can't name the PPV before Summerslam and most of the time I'm taken by surprise when I check this website and realize that PPV is about to happen 




> I am all about AEW but I still have my Network subscription because I always watch the Rumble & Mania. That alone is worth the $120/annually. Throw on top of that the old WCW footage (started at the beginning when it was still JCP and am currently at the GAB 1989, show by show) and it is worth that price easily.


And I'm not sure at all what AEW has to do with anything


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Will part of the announcement be that it will be 2 hours? If it just becomes some sort of Baby Smackdown with main brand recaps and people without recent NXT pedigree getting sent down there to try to juice some ratings, I think that's going to upset a lot of NXT fans.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Meltzer says NXT will go live from 8-10pm on USA starting September 18th

The 2 hour thing I would have issue with but AEW will have same problem filling 2 hours weekly.

Meltzer seems to suggest that shows won't broadcast from Full Sail.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Yepp
> 
> CM Punk v Morrison and Shelton v Christian were classics. Thing is it was much after Vince stopped giving a shit about WWEcW.
> 
> ...


Yep considering that ecw actually had more star power and still ended up failing, I cant see how this will be much different, once nxt goes from the developmental brand to the 3rd brand behind raw and smackdown I just cant see a healthy future for it, we saw how little Vince thought of smackdown for so many years before the fox deal and the fact that nxt will be going live is not exactly a good thing either with wwe's track record of stopping, starting and dropping storylines/pushes on their other weekly live shows especially if Vince and Dunn have any influence over it what so ever which they probably will as Vince wants the the overall wwe product to be viewed in a specific way by the public TV audience.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I look at this in this way. If nxt fails, it will just go back to the network. If AEW were to fail, they are gone forever and the wwe stranglehold on tv continues ad nauseam. I'll choose what's best for professional wrestling on the whole so I am definitely going to be backing AEW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

WWE potentially hurting their own network by moving one of their most valuable properties on the network off it just b/c of a new company that is "not competition" :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Adding 2 hours to NXT is a HUGE mistake, it works fine with 1 hour, they get in tons of promos and matches, and we don't see everyone every week which helps us not to get sick of anyone. Giving them 2 hours we'll start seeing everyone every week, then we'll get the boring ass time filler tag matches like we get on the main roster. 

2 hours will kill NXT, don't try and fix what aint broken ffs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



SAMCRO said:


> Adding 2 hours to NXT is a HUGE mistake, it works fine with 1 hour, they get in tons of promos and matches, and we don't see everyone every week which helps us not to get sick of anyone. Giving them 2 hours we'll start seeing everyone every week, then we'll get the boring ass time filler tag matches like we get on the main roster.
> 
> 2 hours will kill NXT, don't try and fix what aint broken ffs.


As I see it. NXT is screwed by this move because everyone on the NXT Brand is going to get the main roster treatment. The talent will be overexposed to the point that the fans would start to want to see less of them. The less the better I say. Also this is going to screw so many people that are not getting pushed as it is. Not to mention the storylines will be heading to a worst direction.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Hopefully they use the extra hour to spend more time with building title feuds week in and week out. Also hoping some time goes to building up an extra non-title feud


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Very disappointing. I'll be shocked if it doesn't turn into a third main roster type show. Terrible news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Last time there was something remotely interesting in NXT was Black vs. Dream feud, which seems like it was ages ago. The God awful clusterfuck that was Garganno vs Ciampa feud sucked the life out of it.


----------



## The Frisky (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

so what about NXT UK?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Last time there was something remotely interesting in NXT was Black vs. Dream feud, which seems like it was ages ago. The God awful clusterfuck that was Garganno vs Ciampa feud sucked the life out of it.


Disagreed with all due respect.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

wonder what the taping schedule will be. Going weekly from Full Sail could easily burn out the crowd. 

I could see them maybe doing a Florida rotation. Orlando one week, then Tampa, then Miami, then Tallahassee. Repeat those four on a cycle.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



RKing85 said:


> wonder what the taping schedule will be. Going weekly from Full Sail could easily burn out the crowd.
> 
> I could see them maybe doing a Florida rotation. Orlando one week, then Tampa, then Miami, then Tallahassee. Repeat those four on a cycle.


Honestly it feels like current NXT has gone on too long at Full Sail. I remember last year they taped about 2 or 3 months worth of TV in Atlanta and those shows were really good. And usually their shows on the road have a good vibe.

With them going live I hope they can find some kind of rotation of places that works for them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> As I see it. NXT is screwed by this move because everyone on the NXT Brand is going to get the main roster treatment. The talent will be overexposed to the point that the fans would start to want to see less of them. The less the better I say. Also this is going to screw so many people that are not getting pushed as it is. Not to mention the storylines will be heading to a worst direction.


This is what i'm concerned about, so will Vince start taking some control over NXT? please god just leave it to Triple H, soon as Vince touches it NXT will be screwed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Vince taking control, turning it into a 2 hour show, definitely negative things, but I actually think the biggest impact of this will be on the WWE Network. NXT is one of the most popular shows on the Network, and if WWE take it away, I think they'll lose a lot of Network subscriptions.

I've actually gone off NXT a bit this year. Hard to put my finger on why, I still like a lot of the wrestlers on the roster. Once Ciampa went down to injury I pretty much drifted away.

Also, I think NXT are getting a bit too meta/self-indulgent. I liked the Gargano/Cole matches, but it definitely feels like an exercise in, "let's pop Meltzer and have those 5 star matches", rather than feeling like a genuinely heated fight. That's something that the Gargano vs. Ciampa feud got right, earning those snowflakes while still making you invest in the feud/story.

Actually, if nothing else, Vince taking control may make NXT shift away from that "indy" mindset. It's still going to be shit because of all the other changes he'll make creatively, but at least it'll probably stop the gymnastics exhibitions.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I kinda don’t see vince and kevin dunn overseas NXT. Triple H all ready has the team and has show that he can do live 2 hours shows. Also why charges the reason why folk like XFL

Also does vince going have much time to do all this with the xfl returning soob


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Be interesting to see how it goes down with fox. I can see a legal sitch if SD stars are used on a different network for the same kind of show. Even if it's only providing another show to a network you just paid big bucks to beat surely that would get them pissed.


----------



## duanculo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



V-Trigger said:


> *PWInsider has been told there’s a pitch for NXT to be moved to Wednesdays on the USA Network starting this October; series to start on 10/2, same date that All Elite Wrestling launches on TNT.
> *
> As Dave Scherer and I discussed on the PWInsider.com Elite section earlier this week, there have been a lot of rumblings about WWE taking WWE NXT off the WWE Network and placing it elsewhere, with FOX Sports 1 being the most speculated possibility.
> 
> ...


fuck fuck fuck! Vince will fucking ruin NXT. It's like he doesnt seem to realize that Triple H is doing an amazing enough job, dont fuck with it. There's a reason NXT is so much more respected than Raw and SD and the common denominator is VINCE has nothing to do with the former. 



patpat said:


> vince and Dunn running the show just perfectly makes sense, no way they wouldn't be in charge if it' on the USA Network.
> and just like that my interest for nxt vanished


At this point, we have to call Vince senile. Typical old fart who cant realize his time is done. He's being just like his old man. When Vince took over, he did things that his father would have never done (taking it global) because his father was stuck in a certain mindset and you can't teach old dogs new tricks. And here Vince jr is making the same damn mistake in not realizing how his mindset is fucking up the entire WWE.



llj said:


> I guess those rumors of Triple H losing political power during the last few months might have legs. Now he'd be running nothing.
> 
> Is THE GAME losing his game behind the scenes?


He's not "losing" his game. Vince did the same thing to Shane when Shane came up with the idea of reviving ECW (albeit as an online brand). Once Vince realized it had generated interest from SyFy, he kicked Shane off of it and took it over. He's just a typical over-controlling owner who doesnt know how to delegate nor trust his best employees. Triple H is the fucking reason NXT has been so amazing the last few years yet old dummy Vince thinks it wise to take over. Just an old man with too much damn time on his hands. 



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Last time there was something remotely interesting in NXT was Black vs. Dream feud, which seems like it was ages ago. The God awful clusterfuck that was Garganno vs Ciampa feud sucked the life out of it.


Totally disagree. NXT has still been good and Gargano Ciampa was a great feud though long-winded.


----------



## raraslopcsw (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yeah this is 100% a nail to the coffin that is NXT if Vince and Dunn really are running it. Look at how lovely a show Monday Night Raw has been recently audacity temp mail origin.
> 
> Guess I can soon say goodbye to one of the last WWE shows I mostly enjoy on a consistent basis.


the ashes you get to build anew, I look forward to NXT2 which will have to be built with actual PC talent since VD have the Indy star roster now.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163798690072596480


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163797398570901504
Given the spoilers I assume Shayna will be defending her belt. Also, Gargano will be wrestling Shane Thorne


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

WELP :maury

If you thought NXT was already a bore in 2019, two hours every week LIVE at a depleted Full Sail with Vince/Dunn running the show is going to make you hate NXTECWWE on USA.

Hope NXT can improve from this point forward because they need to and they need it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

Following NXT's growth in popularity, its weekly Wednesday night show will expand its reach and now air LIVE on USA Network at 8/7C starting September 18. 

The new two-hour NXT weekly show will also be available on demand on WWE Network every Thursday night beginning at 8/7C. NXT TakeOver events will continue to stream live exclusively on WWE Network.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



> every Thursday


So no point on watching it live. AEW wins.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*

I was going to say. If the viewer has to make a priority watching choice between NXT and AEW but NXT will be available on demand on Thursdays....

...you'd just wait on Thursday for NXT and have a first watch of AEW live on Wednesdays.

As long as AEW doesn't fuck up royally, they'll be fine. As long as NXT can improve vastly (lord willing), they'll be fine.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: NXT moves to USA Network LIVE on Wednesdays from Full Sail*

It's marks show Vs marks show. The Game is on! :trips


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: NXT moves to USA Network (Sept. 18) LIVE on Wednesday Nights from Full Sail*

Even though it will be on the WWE Network on Thursdays i'm still not a fan of it. So it will be 2 hours and live just like RAW and Smackdown, on the same channel and time slot as RAW but 2 days later and yet it wont be a third "main roster" brand next to RAW and Smackdown because a part of it is still them developing talent.

NXT is going to be in the same time slot as Survivor and other big shows eventually. Other than Vince wanting to compete with AEW, to me it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: NXT moves to USA Network LIVE on Wednesdays from Full Sail*



Fearless Viper said:


> It's marks show Vs marks show. The Game is on! :trips


You know where you are?.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

This is what happens when you play chicken with the freight train.

AEW chickened out about going up against RAW, so now its direct competition is going to be going up against NXT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAH.

Cody just got worked. If he has any balls* at all, they'll move AEW to Mondays in response and simply go after the big dog. 




* he has no balls.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

<snip DP>


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

AEW Will be fine. NXT will be Fine(As long as vince and dunn arent involved) Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

tailhook said:


> This is what happens when you play chicken with the freight train.
> 
> AEW chickened out about going up against RAW, so now its direct competition is going to be going up against NXT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAAH.
> 
> ...


And you have big balls to say that on a forum……

Fucking stupid.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

RIP NXT spoilers threads.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> And you have big balls to say that on a forum……
> 
> Fucking stupid.


Not even footballs, basketballs, or soccer balls.

He has none of those. >

We'll see if they move AEW in response...

but I doubt it. Optically, its now up against direct competition in NXT, a minor league show, not WWE. If it stays that way, it'll frame them as minor league. Do you want your ratings compared against RAW, or NXT? Because as it stands, that will be the comparison every week... AEW vs NXT.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

tailhook said:


> Not even footballs, basketballs, or soccer balls.
> 
> He has none of those. >
> 
> ...


And the new meme account was born.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

For years we were told that RAW's ratings would increase if it was like NXT. 

We will now see if that prediction is accurate.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



The Frisky said:


> so what about NXT UK?


What about NXT UK?

It's clearly still going to be a weekly 1hr show. They tape TV normally on Friday's & Saturday's, every 6 weeks or so, so it won't interfere with NXT airing live weekly.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

WWE putting NXT on network the next day seems like a mistake. Since people can now watch AEW live then wait to watch NXT on WWE Network the next day.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Still going to be run out of Full Sail each Wednesday? How much does that seat? Gotta be less than 1000 right? Closer to 500?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> WWE putting NXT on network the next day seems like a mistake. Since people can now watch AEW live then wait to watch NXT on WWE Network the next day.


WWE wants the TV money and USA Network wants the WWE’s audience to draw viewers to their network at least 2 nights live every week. WWE isn’t concerned with on demand replays; see Raw and SmackDown are on Hulu the very next day after they air live too.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



llj said:


> I guess those rumors of Triple H losing political power during the last few months might have legs. Now he'd be running nothing.
> 
> Is THE GAME losing his game behind the scenes?


HHH's move to AEW confirmed


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> WWE wants the TV money and USA Network wants the WWE’s audience to draw viewers to their network at least 2 nights live every week. WWE isn’t concerned with on demand replays; see Raw and SmackDown are on Hulu the very next day after they air live too.


Problem is if people are all watching AEW. With them getting ratings 1.5s plus and NXT gets 500-700 viewers USA isn't gonna keep it on long. I'm just saying people are use to watching it on the Network. So deciding to watch AEW live and NXT on Thursday night instead of Wednesday isn't a big adjustment. Buying another service like Hulu would be.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a double edged sword for WWE.

It means they'll be able to stop people in the live arena from watching AEW as they'll be there for NXT. But if NXT completely plummets in live viewers due to AEW but sees same viewership on the network, then USA will drop them. 

Especially if Vince & Dunn are running the show, it could turn to shit.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

I read vince will have a very limted say in NXT if any because he has his hands full with everything else like the XFL return


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163844687314247686


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163820866888785920


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

They need to tape in other places not just Full Sail it's annoying how they just stick in one place for that long. switch it up sometimes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty cool for those who somehow watch wrestling religiously.

Monday - RAW
Wednesday - AEW
Thursday - NXT
Friday - Smackdown


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



Reil said:


> It was brought up elsewhere, *but they can't really risk making too many boneheaded decisions in regards to NXT either. Because a pissed off NXT fan is significantly more likely to just change the channel over to AEW, which will be airing at the same time.* Where RAW and SD can get away with pissing people off because there are no real alternatives on that night.


Exactly. WWE can fuck this up if they want to, but if they trash NXT bad enough, for long enough people will start to turn the channel.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163820866888785920


I saw this tweet earlier, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163820866888785920


But it will be changing.

Being taped and allowing segments to be taped over and over again until it's perfect, being able to add little creative nuances to something due to it being taped in advance, being able to re-record finishes that may have been botched by developmental talent and plopped into one hour is a lot different to being filmed live AND given an extra hour.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

This whole thing is interesting. Excited to see how it all pans out. Also I guess this means being called up to the main roster isn't as important as it once was. NXT roster is gonna get major exposure now, not to mention going to 2 hours from 1 means more matches, more room for wrestlers to be showcased.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163820866888785920


Pretty sure going Live is a significant change to the format of NXT.

Unless you're telling me it was always filmed in one take? There are always things you can do with tape that you never can on Live, and as such force changes upon the show.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Vince is a control freak, so I cannot see him staying hands off for very long.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not sure Vince will control this show, it's kinda win-win solution for everyone, RAW have Heyman, SDL will handle by Bischoff and NXT still with Triple H. 

If NXT job only fill the slot for Wednesday, then NXT would totally belong to Hunter but even somehow they also aim viewers and rating, I'm sure they will not aim too high for it.

The only problem that I can see is how they could handle the overstock talent and Triple H need minimize the experiment now since NXT will play for tv too and don't forget the wildcard might be apply for NXT and RAW because they're in same ship.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Getting paid roughly $1 million a week by nbcu according to Meltzer so roughly what raw and SD are currently paid per hour but less than total divas/Bella's 

Still though should end the constant 'nxt is losing money' talk that's frequented the internet community for years.

Taping in the same place where everything is already on site will obviously dramatically cut down on production costs too


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

I personally am not excited about this. I think it is simply a WWE retaliation against AEW which I personally hope backfires and that is from a long time WWE fan.

The reason being WWE monopolizing everything is a large part of why wrestling has lost the magic it once had. 
A major league alternative company was desperately needed and many are hoping AEW is just that. 

I think WWE have underestimated AEW by thinking that their developmental league is enough to put a dent in the competition. NXT today is filled with a generic army, AEW is going to be out to make mainstream stars, I can see involvement from GLOW, Stephen Amell and other celebrity support and they only have to concern theirselves with the quality of their weekly show and spread out pay per views which will make them fresher.

WWE have so much oversaturated content that the effect it is meant to have is not hitting the desired mark, it is no wonder WWE quality is poor when they have a million and one shows to put together weekly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its so hilarou show scared Vince is of AEW. Cant wait until AEW does better than NXT


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Having it on demand on the Network on Thursdays is a mistake. You're basically telling fans to not watch on Wednesdays when the show is actually on television.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8 (Jul 2, 2019)

i would be excited if triple h was running it but since vince mcmahon is running most of it i it will become just as boring and bad as raw and smackdown


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I feel so bad for AEW. But I should be feeling more bad for the WWE. This is a scare tactic and they need to fuck off and let another company have their own time slot. If Vince and Kevin Dunn is really going to be in charge of the show, then best of luck to all the NXT talent. I fear for them.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Competition is always good.

But I fear this is going to have a negative impact on the quality of product (Vince + 2 hours weekly).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vince and Dunn running the show? well there goes any chance they had of actually making me watch the weekly NXT shows again.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Wednesday Night Wars!!!!

I'll personally watch AEW live and DVR nxt to watch after or in the am. Either way the wwe network will have it. AEW gets my watch count while supporting wwe with dvr or network watch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW in front of 11,000 fans on October 2nd, or NXT in front of 700 fans on October 2nd? If WWE is getting 1M a show for NXT live on Wednesdays, they need to take that money and get out of Full Sail.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure how i feel about it going live especially if Vince is taking over which i hope isn't true. I just don't want it to end up like RAW & SmackDown as in just randomly changing direction in storylines, stop-start pushes & just basically booking on the fly. One of the things i liked about NXT is that they booked long term.

And i'm watching both NXT & AEW too. I don't see how some people feel like they need to choose between the two.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

R.I.P. NXT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

WWE NXT - AEW TV Notes On West Coast Airings And Canada



> WWE NXT will be moving to the USA Network beginning Wednesday, September 18, airing live each week from 8-10pm ET at Full Sail Live.
> 
> It was noted on Twitter by Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer that NXT will not air live for West Coast viewers, but AEW's weekly TNT series likely will.
> 
> ...


Source:https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...otes-on-west-coast-airings-and-canada-658669/


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*NXT Will Not Be Changing Following Move to USA*



> There’s great fear on the internet that things will be changing in NXT now that the black and yellow brand has landed a TV deal … but we’re told the fear is unwarranted.
> 
> Sources tell us despite speculation, the current plan is for NXT to remain as the same show it’s been for years and that moving to USA Network was only done to get more eyes on the product.
> 
> ...


Source:https://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/nxt-not-changing-usa/#.XVwZoOhKhPZ


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Would West Coast fans rather have it air live or tape delayed? I guess West Coast folks might be used to "strange time" shows like watching NFL early game football at 10am Sunday mornings, but AEW running 5-7pm on Wednesdays seems strange. I'd rather have it tape delayed and air 8-10 PST.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

So far It sound like we don't have to worry about Vince because it does sounds vince will not any control over NXT and very say if any on what happening in NXT. With the XFL returning soon it look like vince is not going to much free time on his hands and NXT all ready has triple h and his team to control it.

I think they should add 205 live into NXT and keep the CW belt there also let any main roster wrestlers who may want to go back NXT 

Also with NXT Uk they sure use the guys on the Main NXT show but still let them have there's own shown with talks of a NXT Germary,NXT SA,NXT Asia,nxt canada and nxt india maybe use wrestlers from those brands help fill out the show

Wil Mauro Ranallo stay with NXT?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *NXT Will Not Be Changing Following Move to USA*
> 
> 
> 
> Source:https://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/nxt-not-changing-usa/#.XVwZoOhKhPZ


I'll believe it when I see it. Specially if AEW beats them.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

First I wanna say congrats. I mean Triple H seems happy ao im happy for him all his hard work in building this really 3rd brand. Though I remain septic since now they say Vince is gonna have his hands on NXT.

Second, what does this mean for NXT on the WWE Network? Do we still get the full episodes or do we now have to wait weeks later for full episodes like SD and Raw.

Third..if it is true Vince is gonna be involved now in NXT please for the love that all is holy in wrestling dont let him get his hands on Io Shirai. Shes just now putting in the best work she's done so far in NXT protect her wrestling gods!!

Fourth and last...maybe Taynara Conti will finally get a mega push thanks to Vince


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



NotGuilty said:


> pretty telling what Vince thinks your company is worth if he's putting his development league up against you instead of a main show :kobelol


Pretty telling what Vince thinks your company is worth if he's putting up the league consistently believed to be putting on the WWE's best programming for years.

VINCE

FEARS

AEW


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

If its gonna air live on USA for 2 hours you better believe Vince is gonna be involved. There is absolutely zero chance that he stays away, none.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

When i think about it, the weekly épisodes of NXT are 99% of the time pretty average. They're not bad but they are far from being good.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Should be interesting. Whoever books pro wrestling will win. I suspect both will double down on the silly indy bullshit though, and they'll split weak ratings.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Should be interesting. Whoever books pro wrestling will win. I suspect both will double down on the silly indy bullshit though, and they'll split weak ratings.


I don't think you are going to see a lot of "Indy bullshit" during the weekly shows.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: PWINSIDER: NXT moving to USA Network*



raraslopcsw said:


> the ashes you get to build anew, I look forward to NXT2 which will have to be built with actual PC talent since VD have the Indy star roster now.


Most likely I could see EVOLVE morphing into the NXT of 2012-2014 or so, since they already have an indy, developmental type feel.


----------



## UKTP10 (Jul 22, 2018)

Given that NXT has lost its way, and given the raised stakes/exposure, don’t be surprised if Joe Belcastro (NXT Head Writer) is given his walking papers and replaced with someone ‘more experienced’. 

And XFL or not, I don’t see Vince staying away, especially if the show isn’t destroying AEW within a few months (maybe by the Takeover of Royal Rumble weekend).


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

A few questions on this:

1) Did USA give WWE another $100M for the rights to air NXT? Or more? Or is the deal to bring NXT to USA under a completely different rights structure than the RAW and Smackdown deals?

2) Will all shows be at Full Sail, or will they go on the road to larger arenas? Production costs are going to go up.

3) Will WWE be suplementing the NXT talent with RAW and Smackdown stars? Will eventually all three rosters just morph into one giant blob, of which only the top 30% appear on any of the shows?

4) What are the expectations? NXT on USA drew 841K viewers the last time it aired on the USA Network (https://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2...for-nxts-first-show-on-the-usa-network-are-in)

5) What is FOX's reaction internally to this news? Adding another two hour show between RAW and Smackdown risks viewer fatigue.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Honestly could care less. Don’t watch NXT. Really don’t see how this will compete with AEW.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

AEW has to deal with NXT(on biggest cable channel) now. Ouch. AEW is lucky TNA isn't on any major network. These are the two "brands" they have to worry about, forget about WWE.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Zappers said:


> AEW has to deal with NXT(on biggest cable channel) now. Ouch. AEW is lucky TNA isn't on any major network. These are the two "brands" they have to worry about, forget about WWE.


LOL, I am sure AEW is shaking in their books about nxt haha. nXt will be lucky to reach the ratings level of ECW back in the day let alone TNA in its prime and AEW will do what ECW & TNA did combined from day 1.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> LOL, I am sure AEW is shaking in their books about nxt haha. nXt will be lucky to reach the ratings level of ECW back in the day let alone TNA in its prime and AEW will do what ECW & TNA did combined from day 1.


Yes, I'm positive AEW is shaking in their *books*. 

Lucky to reach ECW? They already did with an episode with three matches on the card and an early start time during an off week with zero promotion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ignoring the whole Wednesday Night wars and AEW, I really really REALLY think this is a bad idea for NXT. 

Part of NXT's appeal is that it is a much simpler show. One hour long, guys in developmental, and then angles and promos to build to much bigger matches at the TakeOvers. 

Hosting a two hour live show every week means that they will have to burn through matches quicker, the champions and bigger names will have to be featured every week, and the NXT stars will be subjected to the same overexposure that Raw and SD currently suffer from. 

I have my doubts that AEW can handle a weekly two hour show, but it is even worse with NXT. The roster is smaller, and it is a developmental brand, so a lot of these boys and girls aren't polished and TV ready yet. There was speculation that stars from Raw and Smackdown stars would appear on the show to bolster it, but one of the things I like about NXT is that I don't get any of the stars from Raw and SD at all and it is allowed to stand on its own two feet. So will NXT be subjected to the stupid wildcard rule too? I sincerely hope not. 

And lets be honest, NXT is not red hot right now like it has been in the past. If they had done this in 2015, I feel like I would have been more open to it. But right now? They've got an extremely thin women's division (the thing that at one time was their crown jewel), a somewhat thin tag team division, and only a small handful of guys to carry the load at the top of the card. Again, I feel like they will try to fix this by having main roster people appear on the show, which will just kill the original appeal that NXT had to begin with. 

I'm sorry, but I can't help but feel like this is a bad move and a knee jerk reaction to AEW, which was on a night where WWE didn't have major programming on TV anyway, so why even mess with it?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Ignoring the whole Wednesday Night wars and AEW, I really really REALLY think this is a bad idea for NXT.
> 
> Part of NXT's appeal is that it is a much simpler show. One hour long, guys in developmental, and then angles and promos to build to much bigger matches at the TakeOvers.
> 
> ...


Couple of points. Once raw and SD were signed to $1 billion tv deals it was only a matter of time before NXT got a tv deal. There were rumors back in May 2018 that nxt would be debuting on fs1, so half a year before aew was even a thing. NXT has been taped since June 2012, 7+ years now, first Takeover took place more than 5 1/2 years ago. Eventually it's time to move from the indy label to mainstream contract. 

I thought nxt had small roster but according to wiki it's 50 male and female wrestlers, same as SD and 5 less than raw (AEW also have 50 according to wiki).

Women's division is still stronger than AEWs, heck stronger than Raw or SD and blows both away if you include the NXT UK women like Niven, Storm, Lee Ray and Ripley. With two hours there shouldn't be an excuse not to use Li, Conte, Catanzaro more now. Where has Bianca Belair been in months, has Deonna Purrazzo even worked nxt yet? A returning Kai, Io Shirai, LeRae, Yim, 3 horsewomen.. definitely enough there to work with especially if women only get 1 maybe two segments per week.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I want AEW to succeed, I hope both shows perform well.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Eh, I'll wait & see first before believing any meltzer report as to Vince & Dunn having complete control.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Ignoring the whole Wednesday Night wars and AEW, I really really REALLY think this is a bad idea for NXT.
> 
> Part of NXT's appeal is that it is a much simpler show. One hour long, guys in developmental, and then angles and promos to build to much bigger matches at the TakeOvers.
> 
> ...


It has been said for a year now that NXt was discussed when they negotiated with Fox as they wanted WWE to to replace the UFC programming slots on FS1 and FS2. It wasd even mentioned that they were talked about in the brief talks with ESPN they had before signing the USA and Fox deals. The only big changes seems to be that USA buckled with SD about to leave and decided to double down and keep WWE programming time and ad fees on deck with losing SD by offering NXT a deal that is comparable to the old TV contracts. 

NXT has also been a Wed night thing since it got added to HuluPlus before there was a WWE Network. So really and truly AEW came on their not, booked themselves in their slot, and expected no shots fired when Tuesdays were already scheduled to be open for WWE with SD going to Fridays. 

Content wise not much will change or be over extended. People ignore the average episode of NXT is usually 56mins long without commercial breaks. In the stated the average 1 hour show is alloted 44mins of time and 16mins of commercials. They really don;t have to cram much more or stretch it now that they will have actual commercials. 

They have the roster and fan base already, they have the equipment, and they essentially are the Impact or ECW of modern day with their home base. It really doesn't hurt for a Eric Young, Balor, Crews, Breeze, Fandango, to hand out down there and offer something either. 

Now what is intriguing in all this is that FS1 got outbid by USA but FS1 also wants an hour of in ring action plus a studio show for a hour two. So maybe they get Talking Smack and 205 Live.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I personally think this is a bad move.

NXT will lose its charm and become just another WWE weekly show. But who am I to know?

I hope NXT succeeds, I hope AEW succeeds.

Wednesday Night Wars will be fun.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So the WWE are getting $50 million for getting NXT to air on USA? Man these TV networks need to stop with this!!!!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NXT is now profitable. They will still run classes at the Performance Center and probably do house shows for the more inexperienced guys to get in front of crowds. As much as NXT was ever a developmental, it will still be. Honestly, it has been pretty unimpressive as a developmental territory. It has been WWE's boutique brand for a while. The question is whether or not WWE (specifically Vince McMahon) think of it like that. 

Say what you want, but NXT has people in jobs currently. They do things a certain way. Kevin Dunn probably wants to work _less_ hours, not more. Vince might be a workaholic, but between Raw, SmackDown, NXT and the XFL, he is about to be the busiest he's ever been if he is 100% hands-on with both. And make no mistake about it, Vince McMahon has owned and controlled the NXT property you have known since day dot. He has stepped away from 205 Live and let it just be a wrestling show for the "hardcore" fan.

There have surely been meetings about this. This has been a WWE plan for a long time. They have flirted with promoting NXT before. They have surely identified many issues in the NXT/main roster transition. One of those factors is that NXT is watched by a few hundred thousand people, whereas Raw and SmackDown are watched by millions. Another is the exposure factor. Another is the booking. Booking and exposure might become a problem, but hopefully this is something that Triple H, Paul Heyman, Eric Bischoff and Vince McMahon have discussed behind closed doors. Who is going to watch NXT on the USA Network? Who is not? What values does it need to uphold to defeat AEW? What is going to cause people to flick over? 

AEW has steam because it is _not WWE_. Surely there are minds in WWE that understand that the best way to smoosh them out is to do _not WWE_ better than them. This can also help freshen up their more over-exposed main roster stars and allow them to rebuild in a more "sophisticated" environment. 

My big prediction with this is that the best minds in WWE are going to try their ass off with this, and that they are going to get much more freedom than people think, because Vince wants to win. This shit isn't in autopilot like main roster WWE has been for years and years. The best way to win is to book a damn wrestling show. When they book a damn wrestling show, I think people are going to be shocked. 

And for those who think that Triple H is not going to be involved -- there's a reason he wasn't named the Executive Director of either Raw or SmackDown. This was going to be his project.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Seeing I got Philo and it doesn't carry both USA network or TNT it will come down to Hulu and I will watch NXT on HULU like I have been doing. Yet NXT needs to get a fire set under them because they do needs some newer stars and new champs in the brand

I don't think Vince and Dunn will have much to do with NXT I know Vince is nuts but he not dumb. He knows one of the main reason why folks love NXT is because it not WWE style show. With the XFL coming around soon and this time it has better TV deals with Fox and Disney(ESPN) and need to push it hard.

My guess Gabe Sapolsky,Adam Pearce[ and Jeremy Borash will have huge roles in the USA Network's NXT

With AEW I think their's biggest threat is not WWE but it themselves with too many egos backstage and they do have a meh roster so far.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

Here is a consideration that I have not seen talked about. What if the introduction of NXT to a wider, casual audience doesn’t just cut into AEW’s viewership, but becomes utterly dominant? What if NXT in six months is actually outdrawing RAW, as casual fans shift towards the stripped back, sports-presentation of the third brand and become deterred by the sports entertainment of the two main roster shows?

There are some interesting ramifications to consider if NXT is no longer considered a developmental roster, but a third and equal brand. Does this mean that NXT gets equal representation on “main roster” PPVs. Do RAW and Smackdown become gradually reformatted to mimick the look and booking of NXT? Does it suddenly become feasible for Brazier, Johnny Gargano, Velveteen Dream, Matt Riddle, or Adam Cole to main event next year’s WrestleMania?

Again, no one is considering the possibility that NXT not only succeeds on Wednesday’s, but becomes a game changing, runaway success.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

Then I'll stick a feature up my arse and sing YMCA


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

There is "no chance in hell" NXT outdraws RAW.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

Im not sure about said names Main eventing WM. But i do think it'll bring better ratings than raw/SD have when its really off the ground and running on USA. Ive said before, its going to be super interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

Vince wont allow nxt to become a bigger show than raw, he just move the biggest nxt stars to raw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

Then Roman would come down to NXT and spear the fuck out of Adam Cole for the title.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

those sitting on te sidelines are probably frothing at the mouth over this news.

but it's not like they're gone get tv time anyway


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: What If - NXT on USA succeeds beyond all expectations?*

NXT is doomed to fail on prime time no matter what, unfortunately

For one, Vince will have his paws all over it, which means all the things you love about NXT probably won't exist anymore. Secondly, even if that wasn't the case and he let HHH do whatever he wanted with it without interfering, you know the second a superstar gets hot and starts drawing interest, Vince is gonna move them to the main roster and try to integrate their success there. 

Either way it's gonna impede on NXT's chances of becoming anything other than literally some third-rate watered down WWE branded show.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm optimistic for NXT's future.​


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> NXT is doomed to fail on prime time no matter what, unfortunately
> 
> For one, Vince will have his paws all over it, which means all the things you love about NXT probably won't exist anymore. Secondly, even if that wasn't the case and he let HHH do whatever he wanted with it without interfering, you know the second a superstar gets hot and starts drawing interest, Vince is gonna move them to the main roster and try to integrate their success there.
> 
> Either way it's gonna impede on NXT's chances of becoming anything other than literally some third-rate watered down WWE branded show.


That’s the thing. If NXT takes off then they are the main roster...as much as RAW is. It’s no longer developmental or minor leagues. You don’t...or shouldn’t purposely sabotage it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Secondly, even if that wasn't the case and he let HHH do whatever he wanted with it without interfering, you know the second a superstar gets hot and starts drawing interest, Vince is gonna move them to the main roster and try to integrate their success there.


That's the case already though. We have seen dozens of talent moved up from nxt since 2012 many like Big E, Paige, Owens, Reigns, Jordan &Gable, Emma, Adam Rose, Nia Jax etc as soon as they got a little buzz online.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Clique said:


> I'm optimistic for NXT's future.​


That's a hell of a video. I'm somewhere in the middle with my optimism. At first I was a bit negative about it all, but I heard a piece of news the other day which is swaying me a bit- apparently Vince plans to step away from WWE a bit while he gets the XFL off the ground again in a few months. So maybe NXT going to USA- while it's obviously driven by AEW- is being used as a test run to see how HHH puts together a weekly live TV show without Vince. If it works, great. If it doesn't, they'll quietly shift it back to the Network.

If HHH gets control of it, it should be a success. Rather keep it one hour long because I can only allocate so much time to wrestling in a week, but hey, NXT has never been bad. It's either "awesome" or still "pretty good".


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

What will happen if someone gets really popular on nxt and SD wants him? USA will not want talent going to a competitor


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince WILL have his paws on NXT
It's on USA so expect main roster rejects to join with a few main roster stars. To add star power but will ruin the purity of the show/product.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There's a reason it's NXT going against AEW and not Raw or a new Wednesday show though. 

I'm fine with main roster involvement in NXT. I'll give them an idea for free: The NXT Grand Prix. It's a round robin-style tournament featuring the active NXT Champions from the past. 

Block A: 

* Seth Rollins 
* Bo Dallas 
* Kevin Owens 
* Samoa Joe
* Bobby Roode
* Andrade
* Tommaso Ciampa

Block B: 

* Big E
* Sami Zayn
* Finn Balor
* Shinsuke Nakamura
* Drew McIntyre
* Aleister Black
* Johnny Gargano 

It gets familiar faces to the Full Sail audience back onto the scene and test the waters to see who fits and who doesn't. It also allows them to promote some great in-ring matches ahead of time. The guys can be instructed to fuel things by cutting shoot promos via Twitter and you can hype up the history between each match-up prior to it happening. This can be WWE's answer to the G1 -- something AEW is just not ready to put on. Meanwhile, have Cesaro go after Velveteen Dream and the North American Title, because that program would be hot. Asuka can go back and challenge Shayna Baszler for the Women's Title and then you can do a three-way program between Asuka, Kairi Sane and Io Shirai, which would blow AEW's Women's Division out of the water. It doesn't even matter who you put Adam Cole against at that point. NXT could very easily be the better product.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Don`t get me wrong, but I don`t get what the future NXT will have to do the actual one.

now:
- small crowd at same place
- many shows taped at once
- not live
- 45 to 60 mins
- testing field

future
- they need a new crowd for every week
- single taped episodes
- live
- around 2 hours (incl. commercials)
- main front show run directly against AEW

Sure, NXT had changes before, but these are big ones. Especially when they take this out of nothing and want to run it against AEW. No time to "try" or test something with new talent.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Raw vs NITRO there was subconscious channel flip from USA & TNN to TNT.
We had a glimpse of that briefly in early 2010 when TNA did their thing.


Now with NXT vs AEW our channel flipping reflexes will be back! It was the whole fun of Wrestling Wars!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

If rumors of Vince and Dunn being in charge of the NXT TV show on USA are true then there will be no need to flip the channels, AEW will be the better show.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Who the hell channel flips nowadays? I mean shit. We can BOTH at our own leisure now. Wouldn't that be more exciting?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

No, cos I live outside the USA where neither show will air on TV, lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I'll be at work while AEW airs, so no need. I'll just watch AEW when I get home and read the NXT results if I can be bothered.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

The sad situation is that WWF complained about WCW for their business style, yet here we are nearly 20 years later and now it's WWE acting like the old WCW in a way. Sure, WWE will have Seth Rollins and HHH appear at NXT's live television taping in an attempt to counter AEW's debut, but most fans are also interested in seeing what AEW has to offer, what AEW will do different. One has to cater to sponsors and stockholders, the other one is private and has to prove they are a worthy alternative. I think most fans will quickly realize that this isn't going to be the same ratings wars we witnessed in the late 90's as AEW has their own model and attempts not the old WCW style.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I mean you can channel flip now without aew.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

NXT weekly show is not worth the time. Even Takeovers has dropped considerably from past few years.

I'll be watching AEW.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I highly doubt there will be much channel surfing going on. Unless you mean people switching over to something that isn't wrestling.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

NXT will be on the WWE Network the next day. No need to flip channels. Just pretend that it is still a taped episode like it has been and watch all of the AEW episode live.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Just glad there is a new wrestling show especially on a major popular network like TNT, not some obscure channel. It is good to have more options especially for the general public. There are other options but they are not as simple as turning the TV on and flipping channels.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I don't care about NXT anymore so I definitely won't be channel flipping.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*



Mox Girl said:


> No, cos I live outside the USA where neither show will air on TV, lol.


My thoughts exactly.

It's surprising that there's actually that many people who watch live TV anymore. The entertainment world is almost entirely dominated by streaming services such as Netflix, Amazon, Hulu and all the people who have dodgy Kodi boxes to illegally stream all of the above.

I suppose you have to throw the Network in there but even then, as a UK customer, I wouldn't be able to watch tomorrow night's RAW for another month because of a conflicting Sky Sports contract WWE made.

Plus, you're a nutter if you pay £50 p/m for a Sky Sports package anyway. The whole thing is a scam. You get adverts every 5 minutes on Sky Sports F1 because there's no real content outside of qualifying and racing on a Saturday and Sunday. BT Sports nabbed the contract for the big footy games, and WWE has and will always be advert purgatory on TV.

So, no. I'm not excited to channel flip again. I haven't watched live TV for months, the TV remote baffles me now, and WWE have been leaving such a sour taste in my mouth for so long that it feels like a tremendous effort to give anything else a chance purely because it's wrestling.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

most people who have cable tv have PVR's to record stuff


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I will definitely be giving AEW a chance. I enjoyed "All out" and I like their fresh approach and promise of less nonsense which is a big part of why I am turned off with WWE right now.

WWE has made me tune out in recent times for a number of reasons, reality tv, obsession with people's love lives, oversaturation, repetitive half hearted efforts, weak champions, the 24/7 title mockery of pro wrestling aka "the rollup belt", borefests like Corbin in the main event scene for months, jokes like Drake Maverick using the same tired lines for months, the Saudi Arabia propaganda, the thrown together last minute pay per views, the lack of build or substance to pay per views, the half day marathon running times I could go on and on.

NXT does nothing for me personally, I respect there are some great athletes there but NXT in 2019 is pretty bland to me same as main roster WWE so I will be more than happy to give AEW a chance at winning me over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Between 1996-2001 I was 4-9. So I never got to experience what it was like during the Monday Night Wars.

Now with AEW vs. NXT it will be kind of cool to be able to flip back and forth and see what's going on, especially with shows being live.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Ger said:


> Don`t get me wrong, but I don`t get what the future NXT will have to do the actual one.
> 
> now:
> - small crowd at same place
> ...


I think crowd isn't really issue. It's in-ring product not crowd people are interested in. All those early Takeovers were filmed at full sail and hugely received while raw and ppvs in front of 10-12k in 2014-15 people were saying needed to be more like nxt.

NXT has always produced far better quality tv live ie Takeovers than the weekly tapings so going live shouldn't be issue. Between Takeovers and nxt uk they have aired almost 30 live events spanning 2+ hours since February 2014 so this team can clearly accomplish that. Working around advertising is more difficult but this will be first time AEW have to deal with that where's WWE have been doing it nearly three decades with raw and two for SD

Someone mentioned that a normal nxt episode is 55-60 minutes with no or very little commercial content. Smackdown is usually around 1 hour 15-20 minutes weekly with commercials so in reality it's only about 15-20 minutes more stuff to tape per episode than what they normally do. Those 4 hour block tapings must have been exhausting.

Head to Head is interesting. Channel sizes and scope are identical almost though TNT probably better because Raw and SD viewership kind of alters prime time on USA above it's real level. Regardless aew have more starpower on top ie Omega, bucks, Cody, Jericho and Ambrose/moxley but nxt have a better in-ring roster overall with maybe exception of tag division. If NXT mixes in it's top UK talent it's going to be compete head on in-ring so maybe they go more entertainment based and we see more of Orange Cassidy, more of librarian's, more BTE on live weekly tv..it's what took them to dance after all


----------



## Speedjuh (Apr 15, 2016)

RIP NXT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW for me but....NXT has a chance to get my interest but they'd need to bring in some main roster guys. And the problem with that is that they are already Overexposed and Sorry that's not popular I know...but I began AEW because of Moxley and Jericho and to some degree Cody and Dustin and now I got to know MJF and others due to that. So that's the plus of bringing in older names so fans like me can tune in and also learn new people names etc...


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope NxT also utilizes some main roster guys and women wrestlers which are doing nothing on the main roster.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

zaqw222222 said:


> I hope NxT also utilizes some main roster guys and women wrestlers which are doing nothing on the main roster.


I think this is the route they are going to go.


----------



## Buddy29 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'll probably just DVR them both and watch them later when I can fast forward through all the commercials and boring shit.

To be perfectly honest, the only time I channel flipped back during the MNW was because I honestly couldn't figure out how to set my VCR to record another channel I wasnt watching at the time. And fuck, that's a hard thing to admit to lol


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

I wouldn't watch NXT even if it was the only garbage left in TV industry.

What makes you think it would make me flip channel.


----------



## Brethogan (Jan 29, 2019)

Won't be watching either, I do hope superstars from the main roster appear frequently on NXT.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

They will air midnight where I am from. Can I DVR them both and "pretend" to channel switch the next day?

Can someone invent this?


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Monday night wars was about which show excited you more. This will be about which bores you less.


----------



## Buddy29 (Jun 27, 2019)

matta5580 said:


> Monday night wars was about which show excited you more. This will be about which bores you less.


This could very well be true


----------



## roastnbake (Dec 30, 2018)

AEW chose not to go head to head with Raw or Smackdown.

AEW is so brand new, they still need a year or so to establish their brand, introduce their cast to the country.

Not going head to head with WWE was a sound business decision. 

Now here comes Vinnie Mac ready to stomp AEW out of existence before their first show. Doesn't he realize competition is good for everyone?

I really wish AEW had like a year to establish themselves before any head to head Wednesday Night Wars.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*



Mango13 said:


> If rumors of Vince and Dunn being in charge of the NXT TV show on USA are true then there will be no need to flip the channels, AEW will be the better show.


What rumors? Every rumor says the opposite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*



Mango13 said:


> If rumors of Vince and Dunn being in charge of the NXT TV show on USA are true then there will be no need to flip the channels, AEW will be the better show.


I mean, there still will be Brandi segments, Librarian segments, Dark Order segments, Spears segments, Nakazawa segments, a lot of skipable shit in AEW as well


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Channel flipping is a bitch on Sling because there is no previous channel button and the channels are not numbered so it takes a minute to go from channel to channel. I'll probably have one on the TV and one on my tablet and have the sound up on which ever one is more interesting at the moment.

That option didn't exist in the 90s.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> Channel flipping is a bitch on Sling because there is no previous channel button and the channels are not numbered so it takes a minute to go from channel to channel. I'll probably have one on the TV and one on my tablet and have the sound up on which ever one is more interesting at the moment.
> 
> That option didn't exist in the 90s.


I have sling blue as well, on Apple TV there is a thing that lets u scroll to the channel fast while the channel u are watching is on


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

Both will be on my DVR and I'll watch both. Probably will watch The Goldberg's, Schooled, Riverdale, and South Park first on Wednesday Night's.


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

Most people won’t channel flip their just watch one on demand.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*

No thanks. Stardust and his elite geek buddies don’t interest me even in the slightest. I’d rather watch paint dry than the the kings of skinny fat indy flippy shit Young Bucks.

I am excited to channel flip to Raw during Monday Night Football commercials though.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone else excited we get to Channel Flip again?*



utvolzac said:


> No thanks. Stardust and his elite geek buddies don’t interest me even in the slightest. I’d rather watch paint dry than the the kings of skinny fat indy flippy shit Young Bucks.
> 
> I am excited to channel flip to Raw during Monday Night Football commercials though.


Edgy.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This is actually a test to HHH to see how he'll handle a consistent live show. It's just that he's up against AEW which is red hot right now. :trips


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I really don't see overexposure being a problem as long as they don't run monthly Takeovers. Hopefully it's kept around the every 3 month mark - but at the very worst every other month. As long as they do that IMO they'll be fine.

How do the tapings work right now, is it 4 hour long episodes per taping? If that's the case I guess they'll instead do two 2-hour episodes per taping. In that scenario you can still avoid overexposure by basically alternating guys/girls on and off TV every other week. Who knows, maybe they end up taping 3 episodes at once and you can end up going 3 weeks without seeing certain wrestlers on TV.

Even with the extra hour every week IMO the roster is still strong enough to make it work without overexposing anyone. Adding more in-ring promo segments alone should help fill a lot of that time and help develop more characters on the show. IMO if the plan is to eventually grow NXT into a RAW or SDL caliber of show, this is something that had to happen eventually. I'm excited to see how they do, tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's confirmed that NXT will be running Full Sail until December 18th at the very least, man, I think that is such a horrible idea. NXT is going to look so minor league compared to AEW. AEW will have packed crowds(at least 5,000+) while NXT has 400? 

Perception is reality, and perception is going to be that NXT is the C-Tier league, which it is, but you would want to dispel that. Especially considering that NXT has pretty much just generated GEEKS on the main roster, it's not going to help them at all.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Vince should probably be involved. 

Somebody has to tell NXT creative Adam Cole will get your product slaughtered against AEW.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

roastnbake said:


> AEW chose not to go head to head with Raw or Smackdown.
> 
> AEW is so brand new, they still need a year or so to establish their brand, introduce their cast to the country.
> 
> ...


Nxt has been on Wednesday nights for years. They literally uploaded it to Hulu every fn Wednesday night since it’s been at full sail and before a wwe network existed. Then they aired it on the network and the first takeovers that night 

AEW came to their night and their timeslot they have been streamed at no less. So they asked to be bitch slapped. 

Tuesday’s are open with SD leaving but they didn’t go there. And Thursdays would have got them laughed at if they asked tnt for that with the nba having that covered. But being on Wed was a choice, a choice to come to nxts night and slot, and a choice for nxt to take them to the wood shed.



bonkertons said:


> I really don't see overexposure being a problem as long as they don't run monthly Takeovers. Hopefully it's kept around the every 3 month mark - but at the very worst every other month. As long as they do that IMO they'll be fine.
> 
> How do the tapings work right now, is it 4 hour long episodes per taping? If that's the case I guess they'll instead do two 2-hour episodes per taping. In that scenario you can still avoid overexposure by basically alternating guys/girls on and off TV every other week. Who knows, maybe they end up taping 3 episodes at once and you can end up going 3 weeks without seeing certain wrestlers on TV.
> 
> Even with the extra hour every week IMO the roster is still strong enough to make it work without overexposing anyone. Adding more in-ring promo segments alone should help fill a lot of that time and help develop more characters on the show. IMO if the plan is to eventually grow NXT into a RAW or SDL caliber of show, this is something that had to happen eventually. I'm excited to see how they do, tbh.


Pretty much what you said but I would add the fact that I would tape 205 live after nxt goes off air in full sail. It would make it an intriguing wwe network only show or even something to sell to fs1 as a presentation similar to nxt but all their own


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't see this talked about as it's very easy to think everything WWE does is bad or evil if you read to much on here, but what a genius move by WWE. Placing NXT vs AEW has made it WWE's third brand vs AEW rather than WWE vs AEW. From WWE's point of view, even if AEW beat NXT, while they will be furious behind the scenes, they can spin it that it's only their third brand and Smackdown and Raw are above them both.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

How about that, I've been so out of touch and uncaring that I didn't even hear the news until today, not that it surprised me. I can't say I met it with a positive reception.

Yes, NXT is horrible right now, but as down as I've been on it, particularly since TakeOver: New York, the problems are still largely cosmetic, rather than structural. With the right booking (taking the title off Shayna, stopping the wheel-spinning with TUE, stopping with Superman Johnny), it can be fixed.

This opens up the door to structural problems, particularly if, God forbid, geezer and beaver get involved. If they do, it's all over and can't be fixed. NXT will become Yellow Raw. I'm not optimistic about the rumors of them not getting involved. It's going to be live on USA. Vince is a notorious control freak. Do the math. Not good.

I'm not too down about a second hour though. Two hours is good for a wrestling show and more people can get airtime. They just need to make sure they aren't overexposed. I also hope it means that some main roster people will be moving over, both for their own sake and NXT's.

Asuka and Kairi are doing absolutely nothing. Move them over. With Shayna closing in on Asuka's record for most days as champion, it's a match that writes itself and it would actually be a good feud for once. Have Asuka defend her record and regain her crown, then get her involved in a story with Kairi and Io which culminates in Asuka vs. Io on Mania weekend. If NXT wants to destroy AEW's women's division, that's how you do it, especially if Brandi becomes the first champion which is unfortunately a real possibility.

Andrade should go back. Cesaro would do real well there. If this new push doesn't pan out, Buddy Murphy could become champion.

There's lots of possibilities. So it isn't entirely bad if they can avoid the structural problems. But, Vince is Vince. Always assume the worst with WWE. Always. I've more than learned that you can't let the mirages of good possibilities dance before your eyes. Better to just tune out.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

NXT is dead and gone the second they made the USA deal. It was nice, but it's over now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> It's confirmed that NXT will be running Full Sail until December 18th at the very least, man, I think that is such a horrible idea. NXT is going to look so minor league compared to AEW. AEW will have packed crowds(at least 5,000+) while NXT has 400?
> 
> Perception is reality, and perception is going to be that NXT is the C-Tier league, which it is, but you would want to dispel that. Especially considering that NXT has pretty much just generated GEEKS on the main roster, it's not going to help them at all.


The Observer thinks after week 3 they will scrap Full Sail and go to other cities, and also add guys like Reigns etc to boost ratings.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Now I can finally watch it . I never watched it on the wwe network and I dont know why


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> The Observer thinks after week 3 they will scrap Full Sail and go to other cities,


That is a big risk. What would be the purpose of this?



> and also add guys like Reigns etc to boost ratings.


Another risk. All that would do is dilute the NXT brand to the extent that it could lose its purpose and audience. 

Besides if Nigel McGuinness and/or Mauro Ranallo uttered "AND HERE COMES ............THE BIG DAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGGGGGGG". It would be the day that wresting died.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> That is a big risk. What would be the purpose of this?


The purpose of this would be because NXT is huge and I think it would sell just as much as raw or smackdown events.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Full sail is booked up until end of year anyway. Alvarez can speculate all he wants


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Natecore said:


> Vince should probably be involved.
> 
> Somebody has to tell NXT creative Adam Cole will get your product slaughtered against AEW.


Lol, what? If Cole were free he would probably be an EVP in the company. 

Vince doesn’t need to be involved. This is happening because the WWE have caused dissent in their fan-base. To Vince’s ego, he is really responsible for AEW happening. There’s no way a promotion starts up around Cody, the Bucks and Omega without fandom being tested. 

Vince’s ego needs to see this as his boutique brand that he doesn’t book. This is where he delegates and can still take the overarching credit. 

This also proves to stakeholders that Triple H can run his own weekly show, meaning he can step further back when the XFL starts up. It also gives Raw and SmackDown talent a place to work and refresh themselves. 

This could be great for so many aspects of his business if he doesn’t run it like the bigger two shows. 



Shaun_27 said:


> I don't see this talked about as it's very easy to think everything WWE does is bad or evil if you read to much on here, but what a genius move by WWE. Placing NXT vs AEW has made it WWE's third brand vs AEW rather than WWE vs AEW. From WWE's point of view, even if AEW beat NXT, while they will be furious behind the scenes, they can spin it that it's only their third brand and Smackdown and Raw are above them both.


And the perception of AEW if it can’t beat WWE’s “developmental” brand is going to take a MAJOR hit.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Let look at this that it been plans for sometime to move NXT off the network to main TV it was all ready tested before when NXT air on USA Network once and did well. Nothing much is here is charging with NXT outside of it going two hour,Live and moving to the USA Network. Wednesday night has been NXT's night for years and it does help NXT with some footing for that Night

AEW does facing some major with themselves with the roster being very meh and possible egos backstage it could be major probleams for them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

americanoutlaw said:


> Let look at this that it been plans for sometime to move NXT off the network to main TV it was all ready tested before when NXT air on USA Network once and did well. Nothing much is here is charging with NXT outside of it going two hour,Live and moving to the USA Network. Wednesday night has been NXT's night for years and it does help NXT with some footing for that Night
> 
> AEW does facing some major with themselves with the roster being very meh and possible egos backstage it could be major probleams for them.


Excellent post. 

The egos in AEW are untested. Bands break up, guys. What happens if they start getting data back that says that one of the EVPs’ ideas all seem to be misses? How are they going to take being told they can’t do a certain thing anymore? What happens if someone doesn’t click with larger audiences on TV like they do with the nerds that were already buying tickets?

It will be interesting to see how AEW deals with conflict. WCW started imploding as soon as they started losing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Sign Enzo & Cass, keep Breeze & Fandango down permanently, send Sami back along with a couple of the following guys: Cesaro/KO/Nakamura/Finn/Roode/Gable/Crews and at least one of Asuka/Ember/Dana for women. Then you'll have a solid group for that third brand.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

If they're getting rid of 205 live they should move the roster and the WWE Cruiserweight Championship to NXT. They're talking about doing more NXT UK type shows around the world than maybe use them like the nwa territories and the wrestlers from those smaller NXTs can work the main NXT Too. Also maybe use evolve wrestling too for the 2 hour NXT on the usa network


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Triple H Talks Vince McMahon Not Being Involved With NXT, Enzo Amore & Big Cass Report

https://www.mandatory.com/wrestlezo...-involved-with-nxt-enzo-amore-big-cass-report


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It doesn’t make sense for NXT to dramatically change. Common sense could have been applied here, except you can’t always apply common sense to WWE. 

This is BAD news for AEW. If they go up against proper wrestling, their silly lower-card antics are going to sink them fast.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Hunter revealed that NXT going to USA(or another TV channel) has been in the works for two years.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Zappers said:


> Hunter revealed that NXT going to USA(or another TV channel) has been in the works for two years.


No doubt. That’s how they can turn “developmental” from a loss-leader into an ATM. It’s also the closest thing WWE is actually going to have to a separate “brand.” Raw and SmackDown are both Coke. This could at least be Sprite. 

In a perfect world, this might encourage Vince to take a chance on Fanta.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Sign Enzo & Cass, keep Breeze & Fandango down permanently, send Sami back along with a couple of the following guys: Cesaro/KO/Nakamura/Finn/Roode/Gable/Crews and at least one of Asuka/Ember/Dana for women. Then you'll have a solid group for that third brand.


This isn't such a bad idea IF NXT remains the excellent product it has been.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WWE are playing this brilliantly. The soft launch leaves there to be no “oh, well, NXT is only bigger than AEW because of the WWE machine” excuses. They’re showing you there’s nothing up their sleeves.

If Kevin Owens is going there, they made sure to bury him on SmackDown. I wouldn’t predict it happening, nor would I honestly want it to, but if it does happen, I think that’s the psychology.

AEW better be ready. Trips is going to be taking that fight to them in ways they probably aren’t familiar with but need to be prepared for. 

What are they going to do if Takeover starts airing as a live broadcast that isn’t released for rewatch on the Network for a few months? People are going to be making choices.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Is there a way to watch NXT on the USA Network if you don't have cable?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Does this mean it won't be on the network anymore?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Does this mean it won't be on the network anymore?


It will be uploaded to the network 24 hours after it airs on USA.


----------

